# Bored at home



## Cutt'em Jack (Feb 17, 2008)

Most, if not all here don't know but I had to have surgery Monday on my hip. So I'm home now on crutches and bored out of my mind. I need some lure pics from you guys to keep from losing my mind. Get them pictures rolling! Thanks!


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Get well Cutem and X 2 about the pics. Can't get tired of looking at peoples bait creations. I have searched the corners of the internet and have seen it all in terms of hand built lures.
IMO, some of the best work in the world is on display right here on OGF.


----------



## Cutt'em Jack (Feb 17, 2008)

I agree. I'm so bored that I'm up now just sitting in chair looking at the iPad hoping someone posted something new. It 2:10am by the way! I need some lure porn.


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

How did your surgery go?


----------



## Cutt'em Jack (Feb 17, 2008)

Surgery went well the doc said. He had to tack the labrum, it was torn pretty bad and shaved the end of the femur so it's no longer impinging in the pelvis. 4-6 months before working so I'm going to have a lot of free time to get basement finished and fish hopefully! Should be off crutches by end of month. Thanks for asking. Call me sometime.


----------



## James F (Jul 2, 2005)

I am just now getting around to feeling like I can actually do some things! Triple-by pass on Nov.4 More than bored, more frustrated especially when I over do it! Hope your recovery goes as planned.


----------



## Cutt'em Jack (Feb 17, 2008)

Thanks James! Hope you're mending as well. It does stink being laid up.


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

Can you leave the house? If you can, I'll come and get you out of there this weekend.


----------



## Cutt'em Jack (Feb 17, 2008)

Yes, I can leave the house. On crutches so I can't go far but can go. A visit would work too.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Here is a bait that I haven't gotten around to finishing. It's been staring at me for at least a month and reminding me to get back to painting. It's a 6" brown cedar body. Was thinking bluegill? Any suggestions?


----------



## EyeCatchEm (Jan 6, 2014)

All Eyes said:


> Here is a bait that I haven't gotten around to finishing. It's been staring at me for at least a month and reminding me to get back to painting. It's a 6" brown cedar body. Was thinking bluegill? Any suggestions?



Honestly, I think a big shad would be cool 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Cutt'em Jack (Feb 17, 2008)

Had a doctor appointment today. No more brace and got the okay to start walking on it! Thank goodness, I was going stir crazy. Got the okay to start driving too, so I can actually do something besides watch tv and surf the net.


----------

